
Ask HN: How do you discover great podcast episodes? - rahimnathwani
I&#x27;m willing to spend 5 hours per week listening to podcasts. Not every episode of a podcast is of the same quality, and ideally I&#x27;d like to listen to only the best 2-3 episodes from each of ~100 podcasts.<p>(It would be even better to only listen to episodes that are most relevant to my specific interests, but let&#x27;s put that aside for the moment.)<p>Given 100 podcasts, each with ~100 past episodes, how can I get the best 2-3 episodes of each, so that I can just hit &#x27;play&#x27;, instead of spending half my podcast listening time choosing an episode and&#x2F;or skipping a few duds?
======
reubenswartz
Not a perfect system, but you can see each episode's approximate popularity in
iTunes, which gives you some idea. Then, do a quick look at the summaries to
see which episodes seem interesting. Add only those episodes to your Up Next
queue.

------
anikdas
i am also looking for opinions on this :)

